# Strobe cream v's strobe liquid



## Edelmc (Sep 24, 2011)

I love strobe cream but I was wondering what the difference is between the cream and the liquid. Has anybody tried both and what's your opinion?


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 24, 2011)

I was told that strobe cream is for people with dry skin and the liquid is for people  with oily skin. Since the idea is to "give a glow" people with oily skin still need something to help control oil on their face.

  	I got the cream btw because I have dry skin. I guess you can use whatever you want still.


----------



## afulton (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the liquid because I have oily skin.


----------



## Edelmc (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks. i thought that they were different consistancies so that they could be mixed with different foundations ie. strobe liquid with liquid foundations and strobe cream with creamier foundations....what do you think?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 3, 2011)

from what i gather the liquid is more runny (like a liquid!) so that would be best for mixing in with all foundations


----------



## MonroeMua (Oct 4, 2011)

i like the cream better. its less messy


----------



## ansimi (Oct 7, 2011)

MonroeMua said:


> i like the cream better. its less messy



 	Agreed. The packaging of the lotion makes it squirt out too much product and it gets all over the lid and dispenser. It's easier to get out just a little bit of cream and easier to apply it to a small area. I have oily skin but I use the cream. I don't use it on the really oily or acne prone areas of my face though.

  	I think both work for mixing with foundations of different textures but some foundations just don't like to mix with things.

  	If you have to order on line without samples then maybe get the small size of the cream?


----------



## deidre (Mar 21, 2012)

I have the liquid and it is a pain because it always squirts out to much, but I like that it is a thinner consistency and can be mixed in with liquid foundation. It works well on my dry skin.


----------



## paparazziboy (Mar 22, 2012)

really the only difference is strobe cream is more hydrating than strobe liquid. strobe cream will hydrate you for 24 hours at is has a time release formula like studio moisture fix does. yes the consistency is different because of the amount of hydrations one gets from the cream. i personally dont like either and i never use them at the counter


----------



## martiangurll (Mar 27, 2012)

The cream works well for mixing with foundation to avoid that too tight feeling--it really helps with the Matchmaster one.  I don't really have dry skin but the cream is easier.  It gives a nice glow if you want to go without foundation.


----------



## Tiana Le-She (May 1, 2012)

I like the strobe cream. I love using it with the matchmaster, because I have dry skin. I used it with  matchmaster on my bff and a lot of people complimented her on how her skin looked like "milk" very nice, smooth, and supple skin.  She also commented on how luscious it felt on her skin! I haven't tried the stone liquid though.


----------



## carltonartist (May 3, 2012)

Strobe cream is a more emollient product so its more intense hydration, where as the strobe liquid has less emollients and is less intense hydration. I find the liquid gives a better strobe effect where as the cream you sometimes have to use a little more.


----------

